# Show me your webbing!



## shogun804 (Nov 11, 2004)

*sweet web avic*

check out this pic i snapped of my avic avic awsome display of webbing its a pretty big web with 3 tube web entrances top left and right...the coolest thing is watching her hunt out of different entrances really exciting...enjoy the pic


----------



## Mike H. (Nov 11, 2004)

It looks great !! are you able to get some shots that are a little more clear ??

Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## anaconda19 (May 25, 2008)

hi i have just looked at someones thread for a GBB and it has made i nice webbed tunnel. i had been told previously by a friend no Ts make webs just shedding mats, but having seen a couple of pictures i know thats wrong. so please post all your pictures of webbed up enclosures as id like to see them and im sure it would interest others too. so how heavy do the heavyest webbers web? do they ever web up all the sides so you cant even see it? p.s. look at this web not made by tarantulas but still interesting, its a huge colony which has covered an area of forest about 200 yards long in thick webbing.  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=cp5iDp48czw


----------



## Zoltan (May 25, 2008)

Although I don't really have any webbing pictures now, I've seen an OBT tank, which has been completely webbed all over, every wall of the tanks was covered with thick spider silk. The owner said it was quite hard to manage. I barely saw the T it was so webby.


----------



## anaconda19 (May 25, 2008)

wow that sounds fun what does OBT stand for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## †-MarK-† (May 25, 2008)

Here is my..

C.huahini






P.chordatus






and some of my friend's .. hope you don't mind Sandi 

copyright to † [sandi] †

P.pulcher 






E.murinus






C.bechuanicus






C.fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## anaconda19 (May 25, 2008)

wow some great pics thanks


----------



## Zoltan (May 25, 2008)

anaconda19 said:


> wow that sounds fun what does OBT stand for?


OBT stands for Orange Baboon Tarantula (or Orange Bity Thing, comes from their aggressive temper), which is the common name of Pterinochilus murinus.


----------



## jpet (May 25, 2008)

P. murinus/OBT





Mark that is a nice web your E. murinus made. Mine is a pet hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## †-MarK-† (May 25, 2008)

jpet said:


> Mark that is a nice web your E. murinus made. Mine is a pet hole.


It is not mine  It's from my friend .And i agree . The best looking web i have ever seen


----------



## anaconda19 (May 25, 2008)

jpet said:


> P. murinus/OBT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how big is the spider in your pet hole? do you never see it at all or only when you feed it. is it aggressive? the webbing is right up to the top does it ever try escaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpet (May 25, 2008)

Its a little over an inch. The little one is pretty skitish so it just runs into its hole when I pick up it enclosure. So I dont really worry about it trying to escape.


----------



## Kamikazepat (May 25, 2008)

Macrothele calpeiana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## anaconda19 (May 27, 2008)

thanks some good pictures any more would be cool to look at.


----------



## ¥AMEON (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought i'd create a Thread for those
interested in the Art of our little one's.

I for one truly enjoy observing how our 
WebSlinger's construct anything from 
the most simple hammoc/Hunting Web's 
to the Extravagant Superweb's and 
complex Lair's .. so feel free to post 
pictures of your T's Creation's.

And to start this off ... 
Here's some  Shot's of the Lair my 
*Avicularia Avicularia* Built for herself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpaceM (May 30, 2019)

One of my favourite parts of keeping tarantulas is seeing the elaborate and often spectacular web constructions they build. To my surprise i was unable to find a thread dedicated to webbing so i decided to go ahead and start one. Please add any pictures you have of webbing and before/after shots if you have them.

Here's a few of my own to get things started.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant (May 30, 2019)

_Avicularia avicularia_ (5"), before and after webbing
 


 _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (3.5"), before and after webbing
 


 _Neoholothele incei_ (2.5"), before and after webbing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (May 31, 2019)

Caribena versicolor















Chilobrachys fimbriatus















Heteroscodra maculata















Cyriopagopus doriae

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## draconisj4 (May 31, 2019)

C. fimbriatus



Diplura sp Rurrenabaque



H. villosella

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SpaceM (May 31, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Caribena versicolor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the "web every cubic cm possible" attitude of these species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (May 31, 2019)

SpaceM said:


> I love the "web every cubic cm possible" attitude of these species.


To be honest for ages she just webbed inside her cork bark. Then out of the blue she just started making a massive hammock/platform.


----------



## SpaceM (Jun 2, 2019)

First webbing after rehouse for my 1 inch P.murinus tete/BCF. Really looking forward to seeing how it progresses.




Before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 2, 2019)

Here it's *only *a 'carpet' of web amidst a quite long burrow 

_E.murinus_, 0.1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kcuB yrogerG (Jun 8, 2019)

Decided to use an old dragon my grandma got me about 14 years ago. I know P. Murinus arent an asian species but she(suspect) is utilizing it nicely. Anyone got pictures of interesting items they use for anchor points?


----------



## Chaos4eva (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello everyone! 
Good to have the website back!
Ok let's try something. Let's see those webbings your T's are doing.
Attached is one done by one of my Avic Avic it looks super nice!
Post them pics


----------



## Thekla (Oct 29, 2019)

Well, I'd say my most prolific webber is my D. diamantinensis, not even my GBB could compete with her. 

She has webbed over basically all of her enclosure, except for the water dish ... and I'm very thankful for that. Such a considered little girl.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 29, 2019)

My A. minatrix has made donut webs on the sides of her enclosure, including a neat one on top. I thought she’d use the cork tube in the middle, but I guess she wanted to craft her own tubes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chaos4eva (Oct 29, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Well, I'd say my most prolific webber is my D. diamantinensis, not even my GBB could compete with her.
> 
> She has webbed over basically all of her enclosure, except for the water dish ... and I'm very thankful for that. Such a considered little girl.
> View attachment 324101
> View attachment 324102


Oh wow very nice!


----------



## Chaos4eva (Oct 29, 2019)

WolfSoon said:


> My A. minatrix has made donut webs on the sides of her enclosure, including a neat one on top. I thought she’d use the cork tube in the middle, but I guess she wanted to craft her own tubes.
> View attachment 324112


That looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 29, 2019)

Neoholothele incei Adult Female



__ Vanessa
__ Jul 30, 2017
__
adult
adult female
female
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei




						I don't see her very often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chaos4eva (Oct 29, 2019)

Vanessa said:


> Neoholothele incei Adult Female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pic of her just chilling with her food!


----------



## Jerrbear (Oct 29, 2019)

One of my OBT slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath (Oct 30, 2019)

My little P. murinus the day I got them vs. today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Oct 30, 2019)

Gbb, before and after webbing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asgiliath (Oct 30, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Here it's *only *a 'carpet' of web amidst a quite long burrow
> 
> _E.murinus_, 0.1
> 
> View attachment 310460


Why don’t I have one yet?? They’ve been on my wishlist forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chaos4eva (Oct 30, 2019)

ShyDragoness said:


> Gbb, before and after webbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics! I'm been looking for a GBB. That's the first one in my list to get at this moment!


----------



## arachnidgill (Nov 7, 2019)

This is one of my N. incei females enclosures, you can just see her toe sticking out. She molted a month ago, going to rehouse her this weekend after one more meal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Nov 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wonderful (Aug 10, 2021)

I love to see all the crazy webbing so I thought “hey why not ask for some” 

pretty please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YungRasputin (Aug 10, 2021)

perhaps not as heavy as you may want however my A. avicularia did make this really nice web tunnel tho

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Aug 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Aug 10, 2021)

N.incei

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## 8 legged (Aug 10, 2021)

GBB adult female (1) and slings (2)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2

N. Incei matured male (1) and adult female (2)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2

Psalmopoeus reduncus (1) and victori / emeraldus (2)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2

A. purpurea sling (1) and H. himalayana sling (2)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2

Ch. kaeng krachan adult female (1) and sling N2 (2)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 2

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## wonderful (Aug 10, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> View attachment 394994


Just imagine if these were human sized. How cool to walk through a tunnel like this.

unfortunately it wouldn’t t last long. You see a flicker of movement ahead and then you’re ambushed and eaten.. Still though, pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2021)

C. darlingi hatching



__ cold blood
__ Jun 25, 2020
__ 11
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus bechuanicus
ceratogyrus darlingi
curvedhorn tarantula
darlingi
female
mature female
sling




						I just hate it when they hatch with mom.:(   Sooooo irritating to deal with.
					
















Angry ezendami



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2018
__
augacephalus
augacephalus ezendami
ceratogyrus ezendami
ezendami
mozambique baboon tarantula
threat

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2021)

Caribena versicolor. She's filled the entire top of her enclosure with a web mat.



Heteroscodra maculata 



Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## USNGunner (Aug 10, 2021)

GBB

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Benson1990 (Aug 10, 2021)

GBB and N. incei sling...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## wonderful (Aug 10, 2021)

basin79 said:


> Caribena versicolor. She's filled the entire top of her enclosure with a web mat.
> View attachment 395026
> 
> 
> ...


Just gorgeous. I’m hopefully getting a C.V. In a couple weeks. I can’t wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Aug 10, 2021)

• Encyocratella olivacea




• Chilobrachys fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KaroKoenig (Aug 11, 2021)

_Chromatopelma_ _cyaneopubescens_:

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Aug 11, 2021)

Monocentropus balfouri



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Jan 2, 2021
__ 2
__
balfouri
juvenile
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri
socotra island blue
socotra island blue baboon




						New suit for Jolt.
					
















0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Sep 13, 2020
__
chilobrachys
chilobrachys fimbriatus
female
fimbriatus
indian violet
indian violet earth tiger
juvenile
juvenile female




						Husk rocking her new suit.
					
















0.1 Chilobrachys huahini



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Sep 13, 2020
__ 1
__
adult
adult female
asian fawn
chilobrachys
chilobrachys huahini
female
huahini




						Tremor doing the old happy dance.
					
















0.1 Neoholothele incei



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Aug 28, 2020
__
adult
adult female
female
incei
neoholothele
neoholothele incei
trinidad olive




						Jade rocking her new suit.
					
















0.1 Dolichothele diamantinensis



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Nov 3, 2019
__
brazilian blue dwarf beauty
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
female
oligoxystre
oligoxystre diamantinensis
subadult
subadult female




						Talisman rocking her new suit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## coolnweird (Sep 20, 2021)

Finally got some good shots of my GBB's enclosure! He's only been in there a few months, and I have no doubt he'll blanket the whole place in web eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loddy (Jun 5, 2022)

Someone's having a webbing jam sesh to the telly

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jun 5, 2022)

My God, that's so hot...
...kinda been thinking about picking one of those up, & that video is some right silky persuasion...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thinking 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible (Jun 6, 2022)

Cute!  Not a bad singer either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

